# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  English to Russian

## Chancellor Kremlin

Hey guys, 
How would you say in Russian ''Last year I went to the Leeds Music Festival and watched my favourite band'', ''Next year I hope to go to China as part of my International Relations course?'' and ''I am Brazilian''? 
Both in Russian letters and hows its pronounced in english ones if its not too much trouble please  ::   
EDIT: Oh, and ''I have a girlfriend called Stef and I am very much in love with her?'' - ''I am interested in'' - ''I study'' - ''My Parents'' - ''Parties'' - ''Have not read Peace and War, but really want to''?   
THanks guys.

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

No replies? C'mon guys I really need help with this!   ::

----------


## TATY

You posted this topic at 5:37am Moscow time, what do you expect.

----------


## xRoosterx

> You posted this topic at 5:37am Moscow time, what do you expect.

 A helpful Siberian or an insomniac?

----------


## MasterAdmin

''Last year I went to the Leeds Music Festival and watched my favourite band''
 -- В прошлом году я ходил на музыкальный фестиваль в г. Лидс и смотрел выступление своей любимой группы.
/f PROSH-lahm gah-DOO ya kha-DEEL na moo-zi-KAHL-niy fees-tee-VAHL' v goh-rah-DEH leedz i smoh-TRYEL vis-too-PLYEH-nee-yeh svah-YEY loo-BEE-mahy GROO-pi / 
''Next year I hope to go to China as part of my International Relations course?''
 -- В следующем году я надеюсь посетить Китай по программе курса международных отношений. 
''I am Brazilian''
 -- Я бразилец (for males)
 -- Я бразильянка (for females)  
''I have a girlfriend called Stef and I am very much in love with her?''
 -- У меня есть подружка по имени Стэф и я очень люблю её. 
''I am interested in''
 -- Я заинтересован в (for males)
 -- Я заинтересована в (for females) 
'I study''
 -- Я изучаю... 
''My Parents''
 -- Мои родители  
''Parties''
 -- Участинки (participants), вечеринки (events), стороны (sides) 
''Have not read Peace and War, but really want to''
 -- Я не читал "Войну и мир", но очень хочу прочитать.

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

Hi guys. 
THanks for your invaluable help, you have no idea how much you have helped me!  ::   
Oorah Pobieda!!!   ::

----------


## MasterAdmin

How much have we helped you? I really have NO idea   ::

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

lol, love Russian humour.  
Well for starters I am doing a Masters in International Relations and Global Issues at uni. This is my first year and I am taking Russian language for begginers as a module. It is worth a lot of credits, and hence, if I fail Russian, there is a high chance I will fail the year due to the weight of the module. On the other hand, should I pass this module, there is a high chance I pass the year no matter how my other modules go. 
Not to say im not studying for my other modules (which I am), but just to say Russian plays an important role in passing or failing the year.  
So you could say you have helped me very much by helping a IR student pass his first year, possibly a diplomat in the making, and maybe the guy who is to sign an Anglo-Russian treaty for everlasting peace, prosperity and love!   ::   
Speaking of which, grammar exam on thursday, should be fun  ::   
Again, thanks.

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

Oh, and on a side note, how would you writte ''I have no siblings'', ''I do not like/I do not have''? 
Thanks.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Oh, and on a side note, how would you writte ''I have no siblings'', ''I do not like/I do not have''? 
> Thanks.

 *I have no sibling - У меня нет братьев и сестер*. (literally "I don't have brothers and sisters" - there's no word meaning 'sibling' in Russian) _or_ *У меня нет ни братьев, ни сестер* ("I have neither brothers, nor sisters")  *I do not like - Мне не нравится...* (about single object)/ *Мне не нравятся...* (plural)  *I do not have - У меня нет...*

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

Thanks you very much. 
And finally, ''I like listening to music, reading and watching TV. I don't like studying, exams and stress''. 
I know how to say like and don't like, just not the individual words and such. 
Again, any help will be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Chrono

> And finally, ''I like listening to music, reading and watching TV. I don't like studying, exams and stress''.

 "Мне нравится слушать музыку, читать и смотреть телевизор.
Мне не нравится учиться, сдавать экзамены и перенапрягаться".

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

> Originally Posted by Chancellor Kremlin  And finally, ''I like listening to music, reading and watching TV. I don't like studying, exams and stress''.   "Мне нравится слушать музыку, читать и смотреть телевизор.
> Мне не нравится учиться, сдавать экзамены и перенапрягаться".

 Wow, help from a newbie! (and from that I mean your 2 posts). Thanks a lot mate.   ::

----------


## Freeloader

> Wow, help from a newbie! (and from that I mean your 2 posts). Thanks a lot mate.

 He is accurate, what else do you need?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by Chancellor Kremlin  Wow, help from a newbie! (and from that I mean your 2 posts). Thanks a lot mate.    He is accurate, what else do you need?

 Hey, he just said his thanks. Give him a break.  :: 
BTW, *Chancellor Kremlin*, I like your nick.

----------


## Crocodile

> Wow, help from a newbie! (and from that I mean your 2 posts). Thanks a lot mate.

 Your flair for diplomacy is pretty obvious.  ::  Hope you pass your exams and still remember some Russian afterwards!  ::

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

> Originally Posted by Chancellor Kremlin  Wow, help from a newbie! (and from that I mean your 2 posts). Thanks a lot mate.     He is accurate, what else do you need?

 lol thank God for that. Would have hated to go to my exam thinking im saying one thing and actually saying something hilarious or insulting lol   ::   
At the momment I am not in need of anything, but thank you all so much for your help.

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

> Originally Posted by Freeloader        Originally Posted by Chancellor Kremlin  Wow, help from a newbie! (and from that I mean your 2 posts). Thanks a lot mate.    He is accurate, what else do you need?   Hey, he just said his thanks. Give him a break. 
> BTW, *Chancellor Kremlin*, I like your nick.

 Thanks. Its an old nic of mine I use on some forums. I usually have it with a picture of Lenin with the Kremlin in the background for added effect, but whitheld doing so here because I thought it could be offensive to some, so I chose being on the safe side. 
I like your avatar/display pic. Old style cartoons have a beauty of their own that modern CGI ones simply do not match. Old style drawings rule  ::

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

> Originally Posted by Chancellor Kremlin  Wow, help from a newbie! (and from that I mean your 2 posts). Thanks a lot mate.   Your flair for diplomacy is pretty obvious.  Hope you pass your exams and still remember some Russian afterwards!

 Thanks. I think it went pretty well. And yes my intention is to some point in my life becoming fluent in it. I have seen many films and the language just sounds so awesome!

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

Well, there is good news and there is bad news. 
Good news is I passed my Russian exam. The bad news is I missed one of my politics exams and so have a deficit of marks to pass the year. I have decided to take both the one I missed and Russian again, as its worth the most marks, and any extra marks I get with the ones I already have will help me significantly. 
Thus, there are some questions I have: 
What is the difference between saying: 
 Я заинтересован в (I am interested in) and: 
 Я интересеуюь (verb интересоватьяся) ? How would you conjugate this for Oн, Oнa, Oнo and so on? 
And if I wanted to say I like to do 'something' (the something being another verb, how would this be done?  
Я любйть to watch (смотреть - смотретю?) Я любйть смотретю тедевйзор? (Is that right? - I know how to conjugate the first verb, but not the second one after that) How would this conjugation be done generally, say if I wanted to say: 
I like to listen, to go, and so on? Do I leave the verb in the infinitive, or conjugate it as I would with I? 
Oh, and another 2 verbs I don't understand the difference: 
иэуцать - study (я иэуцаю) and заниматься -? (я занимаюсь?)  
Thanks guys.  
Also, is it appropriate I am listening to Чайковский   ::  ?

----------


## Оля

> What is the difference between saying: 
>  Я заинтересован в (I am interested in) and: 
>  Я интересуюсь (verb интересоваться) ? How would you conjugate this for Oн, Oнa, Oнo and so on?  он, она, оно _интересуется_ 
> And if I wanted to say I like to do 'something' (the something being another verb, how would this be done?  
> Я люблю to watch (смотреть - смотретю? there's no such word, смотретю) Я любйть смотретю тедевйзор? (Is that right? - I know how to conjugate the first verb, but not the second one after that) How would this conjugation be done generally, say if I wanted to say: 
> I like to listen, to go, and so on? Do I leave the verb in the infinitive, or conjugate it as I would with I? 
> Oh, and another 2 verbs I don't understand the difference: 
> иэуцать - study (я иэуцаю) and заниматься -? (я занимаюсь?)  
> Thanks guys.  
> Also, is it appropriate I am listening to Чайковский   ?

 Don't mix up *й* and *и*. They are two different letters/sounds: *и* is a vowel *й* is a consonant
So it's not любйть, it's *любить*
Not тедевйзор, but *телевизор* 
I like watching TV = I like to watch TV = Я люблю смотреть телевизор. _I like = Я люблю
to watch (infinitive) = смотреть (infinitive)_
Quite simple, isn't it? 
Don't mix up *э* and *з*: *э* is a vowel *з* is a consonant
They sound VERY different. 
So it's not _иэуцать_ and _иэуцаю_. It's *изучать* and *изучаю*. 
The difference... well, it depends on the context.

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

Thanks Оля! 
Yes I know I made a small mistake with the E and Z letters. Its the keyobard I am using, im not used to the letter-configuration yet and so have trouble writting, but I know with what letters they are actualyl written in. 
Oh, and sorry for the люблю, thats what I meant to writte rather than Liubit which is just the verb. 
So to its just as simple as to conjugate the first verb and have the second on in the infinitive? THanks. Is that for all verbs or are there exceptions? 
As for Television, its strange as in the Book it says its with a й and not и. Still, id rather trust a Russian hehe  ::

----------


## Оля

> Is that for all verbs or are there exceptions?

 Like what? "Я люблю смотрю"? "Я люблю пью пиво"? "Я люблю гуляю?" It's impossible. It's grammatically incorrect. It's rubbish.

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

[quote=Оля] 

> Is that for all verbs or are there exceptions?

 Like what? "Я люблю смотрю"? "Я люблю пью пиво"? "Я люблю гуляю?" It's impossible. It's grammatically incorrect. It's rubbish.[/quote:39igvv30] 
I don't understand. What I meant was is that all I have to do? Conjugate the first verb and then leave the second verb in the infinitive? Because if it is I understand. If not, are there any verbs which must also be conjugated or are must they all be in the infinitive? 
Thanks.

----------


## Оля

> are there any verbs which must also be conjugated

 Well, as I said, it's impossible and grammatically incorrect.  :: 
So yes, you should conjugate the first verb and leave the second in the infinitive.

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

[quote=Оля] 

> are there any verbs which must also be conjugated

 Well, as I said, it's impossible and grammatically incorrect.  :: 
So yes, you should conjugate the first verb and leave the second in the infinitive.[/quote:1s2vabsj] 
Спасибо  ::

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

Oh, and the х in the Russian alphabet. 
Is it pronounced Kh as in KazaKHstan, or as J in Jelly? 
Or neither?

----------


## Оля

Of course it's not like J in Jelly.
I also don't know how you pronounce the word "Kazakhstan" in English. The Russian *x* is like the German *ch* in "Buch" or the Spanish *j* in "trabajo".

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

> Of course it's not like J in Jelly.
> I also don't know how you pronounce the word "Kazakhstan" in English. The Russian *x* is like the German *ch* in "Buch" or the Spanish *j* in "trabajo".

 Hmmn, I don't know how Germans pronounce Buch. But I know trabajo in spanish is pronounced trabaho, so is it a H sound? Like the H in horrible? 
Oh, and  What is the difference between saying: 
Я заинтересован в (I am interested in) and: 
 Я интересуюсь (verb интересоваться) ? 
Does it depend on the context? Can you give me some examples? 
Thanks.

----------


## Rtyom

H is rather hard, usually Russian H goes like KH. 
Я заинтересован accentuates your eagerness and your state of being interested in something. It sounds formal usually. Я интересуюсь is your habitual or present interest in something. You may use it in plethora of situations... 
Я заинтересован в подписании мирного договора.
I am interested in signing the peace treaty. 
Я заинтересован в нём, как в партнёре по бизнесу.
I am intersted in him as a business partner. 
Я заинтересован записать всё, что вы скажете.
I am interested in writing down every word you say. 
Я интересуюсь подписыванием мирных договоров.
My interest is signing peace treaties. 
Я интересуюсь партнёрами по бизнесу.
I look for business partners (for a long time). 
Я интересуюсь вашими словами.
I am interested in what you say. 
I hope I covered some meanings.  ::

----------


## Оля

> But I know trabajo in spanish is pronounced trabaho, so is it a H sound? Like the H in horrible?

 Well, the *j* in "trabajo" sounds much harder then the English *h*...  _Я интересуюсь историей Древнего Китая._
(you can't say "я заинтересован в истории Дрейнего Китая" which would mean you have some private or bussines interest in the Ancient China's history   ::  )  
P.S. On this page: http://www.internetpolyglot.com/french/ ... 4302101290
you can listen to the verbs пахнуть, сохранять and уходить which contain the *х* sound. I hope that hepls.

----------


## TheSouthAfricanRussian

Zdrastvoitye everyone   ::   
Please can someone help me very urgently with a translation into Russian; I want to have a t-shirt printed with the words "I am high" on the front, and "Gymnastics is my drug" on the back, can anyone help me with that? I've been told that "I am high" is "ya pat keyfam", is that right and is it acceptable to use? And how do I say "gymnastics is my drug"? 
I will be eternally gratefull for anyone who can help me out, thank you! 
Lv TheSouthAfricanRussian

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

Thanks Rtyom and Оля,  
That helped a lot. If I have any more questions I will ask them.

----------


## TATY

> Zdrastvoitye everyone    
> Please can someone help me very urgently with a translation into Russian; I want to have a t-shirt printed with the words "I am high" on the front, and "Gymnastics is my drug" on the back, can anyone help me with that? I've been told that "I am high" is "ya pat keyfam", is that right and is it acceptable to use? And how do I say "gymnastics is my drug"? 
> I will be eternally gratefull for anyone who can help me out, thank you! 
> Lv TheSouthAfricanRussian

 I am high = я под кайфом (ya pod kaifom)

----------


## TATY

> As for Television, its strange as in the Book it says its with a й and not и. Still, id rather trust a Russian hehe

 No, your book has и with an acute accent over it to mark that the vowel is stressed, it wasn't a й. Й will never appear between two consonants (as it is a consonant itself).

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

> Originally Posted by Chancellor Kremlin  
> As for Television, its strange as in the Book it says its with a й and not и. Still, id rather trust a Russian hehe    No, your book has и with an acute accent over it to mark that the vowel is stressed, it wasn't a й. Й will never appear between two consonants (as it is a consonant itself).

 Yes, you are right, it was an accute accent. 
Anyway, more questions: 
What is the difference in the verb изуцамь (study) and the verb заниматься (I think that is how you spell it - don't know what it means) ? 
And I have two books which disagree on the meanings of Station (as in Train Station). One says станция and the other вокзал. Im assuming it is станция as Railway Station reads железнодорожная станция. So what does вокзал mean?  
Would Bus Station read автобус станция? 
Oh, and another thing: To go by transport (ежать). If I wanted to specify what type of transport, would I say: я еду у такси ( I go (by transport) by taxi?) or я еду так___ (an ending denominating 'by means of'?)  
Lastly, is this how you spell my name, Yuri - Юрий? 
спасибо!

----------


## Оля

> What is the difference in the verb изу*чать* (study) and the verb заниматься (I think that is how you spell it - don't know what it means) ?

 Well, "я занимаюсь" literally means "I occupy myself", "I'm occupied (with)...". But the meaning could be different depending on the context. 
Изучать means to study smth seriously. I.e. "Я изучаю историю", "она изучает иностранные языки" (the latter doesn't actually mean that she studies them at school, but rather that she studies them quite seriously, that there are many languages that are her interest; that she studies linguistics maybe). 
Actually, you can also say "Она занимается иностранными языками", with the same meaning. But if you say "Она занимается английским", that could mean that she studies it seriously, or that she's at home right now preparing herself for an exam ("Она занимается иностранными языками" doesn't have that meaning because you can't study several languages at the same moment  :: ). 
"_Сегодня вечером мне надо заниматься_" (you can't say "Сегодня вечером мне надо изучать").
By the way, "изучать" always requires an addition (изучать язык, изучать биологию, etc), but "заниматься" doesn't.   

> And I have two books which disagree on the meanings of Station (as in Train Station). One says станция and the other вокзал. Im assuming it is станция as Railway Station reads железнодорожная станция. So what does вокзал mean?

 Вокзал is a big railway station in a large city (ok, or in a town). Станция is a (very) small station.   

> Would Bus Station read автобус станция?

 Nope.
Автобус*ная* остановка.   

> Oh, and another thing: To go by transport (е*х*ать). If I wanted to specify what type of transport, would I say: я еду *на* такси ( I go (by transport) by taxi?) or я еду так___ (an ending denominating 'by means of'?)

 Sorry, I didn't understand what the "я еду так___ " part means.*   

> Lastly, is this how you spell my name, Yuri - Юрий?

 Yes, the Russian name is Юрий. Is it your name?  ::  
*Ah! I got it! No, you can't say _Я еду такс + ending in the instrumental case_ because the word такси is indeclinable. But you can say "я еду автобусом", "я еду поездом".

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

Ahh I see, thanks for all your answers, they are really helpful. 
Sorry for all my various spelling mistakes, I am still not tuned to this new keyboard and sometimes I confuse similar looking (to foreigners at least) letters.   

> Автобусная остановка

 Why does it change? What does остановка mean?   

> Yes, the Russian name is Юрий. Is it your name?

 Yes it is. My parents decided to name me after Yuri Gagarin, the first man in space. Iuri was quite a popular name in Brazil those days anyway, so the spelling variant did no harm  ::   
Btw, sorry if this thread is now off topic, it can be moved if necessary.

----------


## Полуношник

> Oh, and another thing: To go by transport (ежать). If I wanted to specify what type of transport, would I say: я еду у такси ( I go (by transport) by taxi?) or я еду так___ (an ending denominating 'by means of'?)

 The answer is rather complex. When you specify a type of transport you usually say "на такси" (as Оля has said). If you mean you are in a car which is a taxi you say "в такси".  
На чём ты приехал? На такси.
Ты сейчас где? В такси / Еду на такси.  
With most types of transport you can also use instrumental case: "еду автобусом/поездом", but it doesn't applicable to taxi. "Такси" doesn't decline and "еду такси" would be incomprehensible.

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

[quote=Полуношник] 

> Oh, and another thing: To go by transport (ежать). If I wanted to specify what type of transport, would I say: я еду у такси ( I go (by transport) by taxi?) or я еду так___ (an ending denominating 'by means of'?)

 The answer is rather complex. When you specify a type of transport you usually say "на такси" (as Оля has said). If you mean you are in a car which is a taxi you say "в такси".  
На чём ты приехал? На такси.
Ты сейчас где? В такси / Еду на такси.  
With most types of transport you can also use instrumental case: "еду автобусом/поездом", but it doesn't applicable to taxi. "Такси" doesn't decline and "еду такси" would be incomprehensible.[/quote:11dn7zlc] 
Thanks. I had forgotten Taxi is a 'foreign word' and so undeclinable.

----------


## Оля

[quote=Chancellor Kremlin] 

> Автобусная остановка

 Why does it change? What does остановка mean?[/quote:lvy4uu3d]
There's no explanation. We just use остановка for a bus. It means "a stop". Станция refers to the railway, and that's how it is. 
But станция has also other meaning, for example "станция переливания крови" (blood transfusion post).

----------


## vox05

[quote=Chancellor Kremlin]
[quote="Оля":23sg2fxu]Автобусная остановка[/quote] 
Why does it change? What does остановка mean?
[/quote:23sg2fxu] 
Because 'bus' in 'bus station' is an ajective and adjectives ( in nominative case... ) end with -ая -ое -ый and like.
[url="http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=ru&q=bus+bus+station+adjective"]http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=ru&q= ... +adjective[/url]

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

Hey, 
I am reading about names and intimate forms of names, such as Наталья - Наташа, or Иван - Ваня and so on and was wondering. Is my name, Юрий, the intimate form of something else (and if yes then of what?) or is there an intimate form of Юрий? 
Thanks.

----------


## Оля

> Is my name, Юрий, the intimate form of something else (and if yes then of what?) or is there an intimate form of Юрий?

 Юрий is not an intimate form. The intimate form of Юрий is Юра (Yura).

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

[quote=Оля] 

> Is my name, Юрий, the intimate form of something else (and if yes then of what?) or is there an intimate form of Юрий?

 Юрий is not an intimate form. The intimate form of Юрий is Юра (Yura).[/quote:359t40xt] 
Thanks. And out of curiosity, how popular or prevalent is the name Юрий in Russia?

----------


## Оля

> Thanks. And out of curiosity, how popular or prevalent is the name Юрий in Russia?

 It's modern and common.

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

[quote=Оля] 

> Thanks. And out of curiosity, how popular or prevalent is the name Юрий in Russia?

 It's modern and common.[/quote:iw43kt8q] 
Thanks Оля! 
Also, im doing a mock exam right now, and wanted to know if the following sentences are gramatically correct: 
я знаю Антона - I know Anton 
Он любит сестру - He loves (his) sister 
У меня нет брата - I have no brother 
Они живут в общежитие - They live in ____________ (what does общежитие mean?) 
У него нет сесту - Don't know what that means. He has no sister? Is it correctly conjugated?  
And are these correct: 
У меня есть одна сестра и один брат ( I have one sister and one brother) 
Моя сестра зовете Анна и мой брат зовете Том (My sister is called Anna and my brother is called Tom - How would you say ''My sisters name is Anna and my brothers name is Tom'' instead?) 
Моя мать англичанка и мой папа немец  (My mother is english (F) and my dad is german - are they conjugated correctly and how would I use ''father'' instead, отец?) 
Она живете в Америке Он живете в Францие (She lives in America. He lives in France - I know they are probably conjugated incorrectly in the prepositional) 
Я говорю чут-чут русскй а мне нет знаю немец - (I speak a little Russian but I don't know German). 
спасибо!

----------


## Оля

> я знаю Антона - I know Anton correct 
> Он любит сестру - He loves (his) sister correct 
> У меня нет брата - I have no brother correct 
> Они живут в общежити*и* - They live in ____________ (what does общежитие mean? dormitory) 
> У него нет сестры - Don't know what that means. He has no sister? Is it correctly conjugated?  
> Thanks.

----------


## postmazter

> Thanks Оля! 
> Also, im doing a mock exam right now, and wanted to know if the following sentences are gramatically correct: 
> я знаю Антона - I know Anton 
> Он любит сестру - He loves (his) sister 
> У меня нет брата - I have no brother 
> Они живут в общежитие - They live in ____________ (what does общежитие mean?) 
> У него нет сест*ры* - Don't know what that means. He has no sister? Is it correctly conjugated?  
> Thanks.

 Общежите - I think the right word is "hospice".
something like apartments, but usually these apartments  have one room per family. One kitchen and bathroom per 10 or may be 20 rooms (I do not know exactly - fortunately for me I have never lived in "общежитие")

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

Thanks guys! 
I also have these: 
And are these correct:  
У меня есть одна сестра и один брат ( I have one sister and one brother)  
Моя сестра зовете Анна и мой брат зовете Том (My sister is called Anna and my brother is called Tom - How would you say ''My sisters name is Anna and my brothers name is Tom'' instead?)  
Моя мать англичанка и мой папа немец (My mother is english (F) and my dad is german - are they conjugated correctly and how would I use ''father'' instead, отец?)  
Она живете в Америке Он живете в Францие (She lives in America. He lives in France - I know they are probably conjugated incorrectly in the prepositional)  
Я говорю чут-чут русскй а мне нет знаю немец - (I speak a little Russian but I don't know German).  
спасибо!

----------


## Оля

> У меня есть _ сестра и _ брат.  Мою сестру зовут Анна, а брата - Том. 
> Моя мать англичанка, а папа (or отец) немец. 
> Она живет_ в Америке. Он живет_ во Франции. 
> Я говорю чуть-чуть по-русски, но не говорю по-немецки (OR "а по-немецки не говорю")

----------


## Rtyom

> How would you say ''My sisters name is Anna and my brothers name is Tom'' instead?

 Имя моей сестры — Анна, а (имя) брата — Том.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Chancellor Kremlin  How would you say ''My sisters name is Anna and my brothers name is Tom'' instead?   Имя моей сестры — Анна, а (имя) брата — Том.

 But it's not at all idiomatic, by the way.

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

Once again, many thanks   ::

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

Hi dear russian friends. 
One of the questions I am answering asks me to writte a short passage of about 150 words talking about myself. It must include: 
- Personal Details; where I live, what I do, etc
- Description of parents and what they do.
- My hobbies, likes and dislikes, etc.
- What I study.
- Description of where I live, room, clothes, etc.
- What you did yesterday. 
Меня зовут Юрий и я бразилец. Я дебятнадцат лет и я студент. я изучаю политика в Ноттингхаме университет. я живу в (a student hall?) в Денвер улица в Ноттингхаме. Моя мама шеф-повар и мой папа економист Он работает в Лондоне. В моя (student hall), моя квартира нова и самомоднейша. У меня есть большая комната. У меня есть много (posters) на моя стены (on my walls). Мой столю его моя компютер и много книги на ем. (My desk has many books and my computer on it). я люблю слушать музыку, читать и смотреть телевизор. Я не люблю учиться, сдавать экзамены и перенапрягаться. Вчера я (mostly?) изучил. 
It should read: My name is Yuri and I am brazilian. A am 19 years old and I am a student. I study politics at Nottingham University. I live in (a student hall) in Denver Road in Nottingham. My mother is a chef and my dad is an economist. He works in London. In my student hall, my flat is new and modern. I have a large room. I have many posters on my walls. My desk has my computer on it and many books. I like listening to music, reading and watching TV. I don't like studying, exams, and stress. Yesterday I mostly studied. 
Also, how do I say: 
- On Mondays, Tuesdays, wednesdays, etc (I know the names of the days, but how do I conjugate them for ''On''?)  
- In my spare time I like to  
Thanks.

----------


## Оля

> Меня зовут Юрий*,* и я бразилец. Мне девятнадцать лет*,* и я студент. Я изучаю политику в Ноттингемском университете (or "в университете Ноттингема"). Я живу в общежитии на Денвер-роуд в Ноттингеме. Моя мама - шеф-повар, а мой папа - экономист*.* Он работает в Лондоне. В общежитии у меня новая и современная квартира. У меня _ большая комната. У меня _ много постеров на стенах. На моем столе компьютер и много книг. Я люблю слушать музыку, читать и смотреть телевизор. Я не люблю учиться, сдавать экзамены и перенапрягаться. Вчера я в основном занимался (or почти весь день занимался).

 I'm not sure that "student hall" is общежитие, but I suppose it is.
When "я" stands at the beginning of a sentence, it should be capitalized, of course.
"Я изучаю политику" is not idiomatic and doesn't sound fine... We say "я учусь на *** факультете". (социологическом maybe?)   

> Also, how do I say:  
> - On Mondays, Tuesdays, wednesdays, etc (I know the names of the days, but how do I conjugate them for ''On''?) по понедельникам, по вторникам, по средам, по четвергам, по пятницам, по субботам, по воскресеньям 
> - In my spare time I like to  в свободное время я люблю...

----------


## Lt. Columbo

it is, it's British angliski  ::

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

Once again, many thanks. 
And again, more questions. 
Why is it Ноттингемском university? The prepositional form of Nottingham in Russian is Ноттингемe. Is it because it is the instrumental form, as in ''I study politics by means of Nottingham university?'' 
Also, why is walls стенах and not стены?  
Why are books - книг? Why not книги? 
Thanks.

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

Also, is this how you say ''I live on the second floor of a new and modern student hall'': 
Я живу на второй этаж(e?) of a (how do you say that?) новая и современная общежитии.

----------


## Оля

> Once again, many thanks. 
> And again, more questions. 
> Why is it Ноттингемском university? The prepositional form of Nottingham in Russian is Ноттингемe. Is it because it is the instrumental form, as in ''I study politics by means of Nottingham university?'' 
> Also, why is walls стенах and not стены?  
> Why are books - книг? Why not книги? 
> Thanks.

 Strange questions. Seems like you never learnt basic Russian grammar. 
In Russian, if you say two nouns together, it doesn't change the first one into an adjective. It just sounds incorrect and doesn't make sense. An adjective in Russian should have a _form_ of an adjective. For example, "автобус" is a noun, and "автобусный" is an adjective. "Автобус" can't be an adjective.
"Автобус остановка" doesn't make sense. It should be "автобусная остановка". 
So, you can say either "университет Ноттингем_а_" or "Ноттингем_ский_ университет".
The prepositional form of Nottingham has nothing to do with your sentence because you say you study at the *university* of Nottingham, so it's the university (and the adjective Ноттингемский) what should be in the prepositional case, not the city where you study. Of course, you can also say "Я учусь/живу в Ноттингеме".   

> Also, why is walls стенах and not стены?

 Because Russian language use cases...
- What? - Стены.
- Where? - На стенах.
"Where" requires a prepositional case.   

> Why are books - книг? Why not книги?

 Потому что их много.
Много (a lot OF...) requires a genitive case.   

> Я живу на втором этаже of a (how do you say that?) нового и современного общежития

 To translate the English "of" you usually need a genitive case.

----------


## Basil77

> Yes it is. My parents decided to name me after Yuri Gagarin, the first man in space. Iuri was quite a popular name in Brazil those days anyway, so the spelling variant did no harm

 Здорово тёзка!   ::  I thought only my parents gave me such hm.. original answer when I asked them why they decided to give me such a name.  ::   I've nothing against it and I actually like my name but I'd prefer to be named in honor of some of my ansectors instead.

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

Thanks for answering my questions Оля.   

> Strange questions. Seems like you never learnt basic Russian grammar.

 Well Оля, it can be confusing when you are reading from a book. The Penguin Classic to Learning Russian perhaps does not follow the order you were taught things at school. The cases are perhaps not numbered in the right order.  
So when I see in the dictionary Стены, that is what I writte assuming it to be right. When I get corrected to стенах, I am rightly confused and im my right to ask why this is the case. Once it is explained to me, it becomes clear. 
I thank you again for answering my questions, but ask you have patience with me and the learning process.   

> Здорово тёзка!   I thought only my parents gave me such hm.. original answer when I asked them why they decided to give me such a name.   I've nothing against it and I actually like my name but I'd prefer to be named in honor of some of my ansectors instead.

 Hehe, well I don't mind. It is a lot better than the names floating around in Brazil at that time. Off course, in England (where I live now) it is a more awkward name sadly. What would you rather be called?

----------


## Basil77

> Hehe, well I don't mind. It is a lot better than the names floating around in Brazil at that time. Off course, in England (where I live now) it is a more awkward name sadly. What would you rather be called?

 As I already said, I like my name, but I still remeber the episode at school when a teacher ask us about our names, and when I said that my parents named me in the honor of Yuriy Gagarin the whole class laughed at me.

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

Wow seriously? Thats strange. I never got any fun made out of me in Brazil of all places, I never imagined a russian would suffer that in RUSSIA of all places  ::   
Its only in England where people don't really appreciate it lol... I don't mind it myself.

----------


## TATY

[quote=Chancellor Kremlin]Thanks for answering my questions Оля.   

> Strange questions. Seems like you never learnt basic Russian grammar.

 Well Оля, it can be confusing when you are reading from a book. The Penguin Classic to Learning Russian perhaps does not follow the order you were taught things at school. The cases are perhaps not numbered in the right order. 
[/quote:6f7sin98] 
Yes that's true, but since at this stage you will know that if you look up 'wall' and you get стена, but it's на стене "on the wall" because it's the prepositional case, you could predict that if you looked up стены in the dictionary for 'walls' but it was 'на стенах', that it is just the prepositional plural form.

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

> Yes that's true, but since at this stage you will know that if you look up 'wall' and you get стена, but it's на стене "on the wall" because it's the prepositional case, you could predict that if you looked up стены in the dictionary for 'walls' but it was 'на стенах', that it is just the prepositional plural form.

 Normally that would be the case TATY, but for you to have an idea, all the book says is стена - Wall. pl стены. That, and the chapter for Prepositional is short and intermitent during the book; maybe I haven't reached the bit that explains стенах. 
Anyway, thanks for helping and sorry for my apparant lack of gramatical knowledge.

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

OK, lets try it again. 
Made some changes, this is how it should read: 
My name is Yuri, and I am a Brazilian. I am nineteen years old, and I am a student. I live in Nottingham. My parents live in Durham. My mother is a chef and my father is an economist. He works in London. I study politics at Nottingham University. I live on the second floor of a new and modern student hall, near the city centre. I have a large flat, but a small room. I have many posters on the walls, and on my desk I have my computer and some books. In my spare time I like to listen to music, read, watch television and play on the computer. I don't like studying, exams and stress. 
Yesterday I mostly studied. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Меня зовут Юрий, и я бразилец. Мне девятнадцать лет, и я студент.  Я живу в Ноттингемe. Мой родители живут в Дурхаме.  Моя мама - шеф-повар, а мой папа - экономист. Он работает в Лондоне. Я изучаю политику в Ноттингемском университете. Я живу на втором этаже нового и современного общежития, около центер горада. У меня большая квартира, но маленькая комната.  У меня много постеров на стенах, и на столе у меня мой компютер и много книги. в свободное время я люблю слушать музыку, читать, смотреть телевизор и иргать нa компютерe. Я не люблю учиться, сдавать экзамены и перенапрягаться.   
Вчера я в основном занимался.  
I want to include this: 
(From Mondays to Fridays I usually get up early and go to university. I come back (return from uni) at about four o'clock, and cook myself a meal. I can eat many different types of food, I prefer italian. After that, I relax. On weekends, I usually go out with friends and drink. I like tequila and vodka.) 
Once again, many thanks.

----------


## Оля

> Моя мама - шеф-повар, а мой папа - экономист.

 It's better to avoid repeting "мой": _... а папа - экономист._   

> Я изучаю политику в Ноттингемском университете.

 "Я изучаю политику" is not idiomatic, as I said above. What do you call your faculty? We usually say "_я учусь на [say, филологическом] факультете_".   

> Я живу на втором этаже нового и современного общежития, недалеко от центра города.

  

> У меня большая квартира, но маленькая комната.

 How's that?   ::     

> У меня много постеров на стенах, а на столе у меня -  _ компьютер и много книг_.

 Sorry, but it's still книг here, not книги.   ::     

> в свободное время я люблю слушать музыку, читать, смотреть телевизор и играть нa компьютерe.

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

> It's better to avoid repeting "мой": _... а папа - экономист._

 Thanks, I'll do that next time.   

> "Я изучаю политику" is not idiomatic, as I said above. What do you call your faculty? We usually say "_я учусь на [say, филологическом] факультете_".

 Erm, well, I study at nottingham university, and I am studying international relations (I abrevviate to politics). Its the politics school, or faculty I think, if thats what you mean.   

> Я живу на втором этаже нового и современного общежития, недалеко от центра города.

 Thanks.   

> У меня большая квартира, но маленькая комната.

 How's that?   ::  [/quote] 
As in, I live in a large flat (with six room per person), but my individual room is small. (bedroom)   

> Sorry, but it's still книг here, not книги.

 Hehe, fine I'll stick to it this time.   

> в свободное время я люблю слушать музыку, читать, смотреть телевизор и играть нa компьютерe.

 [/quote] 
Again, thanks.

----------


## Оля

[quote=Chancellor Kremlin] 

> У меня большая квартира, но маленькая комната.
> 			
> 		  How's that?

 As in, I live in a large flat (with six room per person), but my individual room is small. (bedroom)[/quote:3f65kkh8]
Then you can't say "*У меня* большая квартира" because this sentence would mean that the whole flat is yours. Say then: "_Я живу в большой квартире, но моя комната маленькая_".

----------


## Rtyom

Мои родители живут в *Дареме*

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

> Then you can't say "*У меня* большая квартира" because this sentence would mean that the whole flat is yours. Say then: "_Я живу в большой квартире, но моя комната маленькая_".

 I see, thanks Оля.   

> "Я изучаю политику" is not idiomatic, as I said above. What do you call your faculty? We usually say "_я учусь на [say, филологическом] факультете_".

 Btw, is this better: 
я учусь на политикском факультете, в университете Ноттингема. ( I study at the politics faculty, at Nottingham University. Does that sound better/idiomatic?   

> Мои родители живут в *Дареме*

 Cheers Rtyom. Btw, is there any specific rule I must adhere to when transliterating (not sure if that is a word, but you get the gist) an english name like Durham into its Russian counterpart? 
Oh, and lastly, how do I writte this in Russian:  
(From Mondays to Fridays I usually get up early and go to university. I come back (return from uni) at about four o'clock, and cook myself a meal. I can eat many different types of food, I prefer italian. After that, I relax. On weekends, I usually go out with friends and drink. I like tequila and vodka.)  
From I think is C, I need the words for Usually. I have the verb ''get up'' and ''go by foot'' to university. I also need ''about/around/circa'' and is there a word for ''myself''? Oh, and I know how to say the last sentence, so don't bother with that. 
Cheers   ::

----------


## Оля

> From Mondays to Fridays I usually get up early and go to university. I come back (return from uni) at about four o'clock, and cook myself a meal. I can eat many different types of food, I prefer italian. After that, I relax. On weekends, I usually go out with friends and drink.

 С понедельника по пятницу я обычно встаю рано и иду в университет. (it's better to say that in another way in Russian: "В будние дни я встаю рано..." (обычно - the word "usually" - seems superfluous to me).
Около четырех (or примерно в четыре часа) я возвращаюсь домой и готовлю себе обед. "I can eat many different types of food" can't be translated literally. You can say:
Я вообще-то ем самую разную еду (doesn't sound perfect to me), но предпочитаю итальянскую кухню.
Я не особенно привередлив в еде (a bit far from the original sense), но предпочитаю итальянскую кухню.
Я могу привыкнуть к любой кухне (hm... so-so), но предпочитаю итальянскую. (it seems like the first variant is the best anyway)
Потом я отдыхаю. As for the last sentence, it also can't be translated literally because "по выходным мы пьём" sounds veeeeery unambiguous.   ::  I think, you can say:
По выходным мы с друзьями ходим в бар / идем в какой-нибудь бар / любим посидеть в каком-нибудь баре.   

> From I think is C

 It depends on the context.   

> I like tequila and vodka.

 So how do you think to say this?

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

> So how do you think to say this?

 Я люблю текилa и водкa ? 
Я люблю текилу и водку ?
Я люблю пить текилa и водкa ?
Я люблю пить текилу и водку ? 
Let me guess, all wrong?  ::

----------


## Оля

> Я люблю текилa и водкa ? wrong
> Я люблю текилу и водку ? ok
> Я люблю пить текилa и водкa ? wrong
> Я люблю пить текилу и водку ? grammatically correct, but sounds unnatural

 You can also say "Я предпочитаю текилу или водку" (which fits very much the context above, in my opinion).

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

[quote=Оля] 

> Я люблю текилa и водкa ? wrong
> Я люблю текилу и водку ? ok
> Я люблю пить текилa и водкa ? wrong
> Я люблю пить текилу и водку ? grammatically correct, but sounds unnatural

 You can also say "Я предпочитаю текилу или водку" (which fits very much the context above, in my opinion).[/quote :: 8bqcfje] 
Does that literally mean I prefer tequila over vodka? Or tequila and/or vodka?

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

Also, can someone help me with this: 
There are these three questions, and then my answers. Can someone correct them? Thanks.   
3) 
A - дорогaя
B - сложньое 
C - черная (btw I heard in formal russian Coffe is feminine, but coloquial is is neuter, but for me to stick to formal - still not sure if it is right though)
D - большой 
E - эта 
4) 
A - газету
B -  отцы (didn't exactly get that one – I love our fathers?
C – молоко (I don't drink coffee without milk: what needs to be changed here?
D – баскетбол (again, not exactly sure what needs to be changed)
E - Англии 
5)  
A -  Меня
B -  Я
C -  Мне
D -  Меня
E – Я (What did the last question say? - Didn't understand it)

----------


## Rtyom

Сложное (without ь)
Чёрный (coffee is masculine, not feminine)
Большие (this is plural form) 
Отца (is says “I love my father”, actually I’d like “своего”, but since they didn’t want it, that’s OK too. You need accusative case)
Молока (preposition без requires genetive case)
Баскетболом (instrumental case) 
Мне нравится пиво (“I like beer” — “Мне нравится” is not the same as “Я люблю” in grammatical sense)

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

> Сложное (without ь)
> Чёрный (coffee is masculine, not feminine)
> Большие (this is plural form) 
> Отца (is says “I love my father”, actually I’d like “своего”, but since they didn’t want it, that’s OK too. You need accusative case)
> Молока (preposition без requires genetive case)
> Баскетболом (instrumental case) 
> Мне нравится пиво (“I like beer” — “Мне нравится” is not the same as “Я люблю” in grammatical sense)

 Ahh thanks Rtyom, I had a suspicion it was the genitive case. Didn't know без was a prepositional. 
And yes, coffee is masculine, got it mixed up with feminine. 
Did I get the rest right though?

----------


## Оля

> Does that literally mean I prefer tequila over vodka? Or tequila and/or vodka?

 I prefer tequila or vodka. (I don't think you drink them simultaneously  ::  If you do you're truly a _macho_  ::  )   

> Did I get the rest right though?

 Yes, you did.

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

[quote=Оля] 

> Does that literally mean I prefer tequila over vodka? Or tequila and/or vodka?

 I prefer tequila or vodka. (I don't think you drink them simultaneously  ::  If you do you're truly a _macho_  ::  )[/quote:36jsp26o] 
Hehehe... thought so. Well, I never tried both together, should probably do it sometime lol... if you ever get a chance to go to Brazil, try Cacha

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

Ok, and again:   
2) 
1 - люблю
2 - изучают
3 - живет 
4 - говорит
5 - читает
6 - слушаешь
7 - понимаю
8 - хочет
9 – играете (didnt get that one – You play play something?)
10 - работает 
3) 
1 - общежитии
2 – сестру (I don't have a sister?)
3 - брата
4 – сын (What case would this be?)
5 – аеропорте (pretty sure thats wrong)

----------


## Rtyom

Ура!  ::  
(a is stressed)

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

> Ура!  
> (a is stressed)

 Cheers Rytom. And what is pobieda? Victory? 
Oh, and is this Канцлер Кремль = Chancellor Kremlin? Does it sound better in Russian or English?

----------


## Оля

1 - я люблю OR я *хочу* кофе с молоком
9 – Вы любите играть в шахматы? 
3) 
2 – сестра (у него есть сестра - he has a sister)
3 - брат
4 – сына (genitive)
5 – аэропорту (the "у" is stressed) 
Победа means victory, yes. 
"Канцлер Кремль" doesn't make sense in Russian. Maybe what you're trying to say is "кремлёвский канцлер". Or "канцлер Кремля" (the latter doesn't sound fine to me).

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Ура!  
> (a is stressed)   Cheers Rytom. And what is pobieda? Victory? 
> Oh, and is this Канцлер Кремль = Chancellor Kremlin? Does it sound better in Russian or English?

 Yes, it's victory. Победа can be a cry, too.
Chancellor Kremlin sounds beuatiful only in English.  ::  What were you trying to say by the nick-name?

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

Спасибо Оля! 
I think I will just stick to English for my nickname. Also I guess it could have been Do you like to play - (what did the word after that mean?) I just assumed it would be play as that was the only verb left. Nevermind. 
Oh, what is best friend in russian. My best friend... 
Thanks.   

> Yes, it's victory. Победа can be a cry, too.
> Chancellor Kremlin sounds beuatiful only in English.  What were you trying to say by the nick-name?

 Thought so. Well, the nick just came from my head. Chancellor I guess from my interest in International Relations. I remembered at the time Bismarck, chancellor of Germany, and how great he was. Then the kremlin popped into my head, for my admiration for russia and its rich history. Chancellor Kremlin it became.  
Incidentally I then found a great avatar of Lenin speaking to the masses with the Kremlin in the background. I usually use it as an avatar but refrained from here for aforementioned reasons.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо*,* Оля!

 This comma is obligatory in Russian. Please remember that.   

> Also I guess it could have been Do you like to play - (what did the word after that mean?)

 играть в шахматы - play chess   

> I just assumed it would be play as that was the only verb left. Nevermind.

 Yes, it's strange...   

> Oh, what is best friend in russian. My best friend...

 (мой) лучший друг

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

Oh, and does that sound better/idiomatic?  
я учусь на политикском факультете, в университете Ноттингема. ( I study at the politics faculty, in/at Nottingham University.    

> This comma is obligatory in Russian. Please remember that.

 Простите, Оля. 
спасибо, Оля.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Oh, and does that sound better/idiomatic?  
> я учусь на политикском факультете_ в университете Ноттингема.

 First of all, the adjective from "политика" is "политический", not "политикский". But we don't say "политический факультет", it's not idiomatic and sounds bad. I never studied at such faculty and don't remember how we call it, but I suppose "факультет политологии" is ok.
So: _Я учусь на факультете политологии в ноттингемском университете.
Я учусь на факультете политологии ноттингемского университета.
Я учусь на факультете политологии в университете Ноттингема._
(they all are correct)

----------


## Freeloader

> я учусь на политикском факультете, в университете Ноттингема. ( I study at the politics faculty, in/at Nottingham University.

 Я учусь на политическом факультете ноттингемского университета.

----------


## Оля

> Я учусь на политическом факультете ноттингемского университета.

 What Russian university has "политический факультет"? 
P.S. Hm, I've checked it through Google, it gave about 3500 results (many of them are "***-политический", not just "политический"). But anyway, for "факультет политологии" it offers 45 400 results. The famous Russian universities МГУ and МГИМО have *факультет политологии*.

----------


## Basil77

> факультет политологии.

  Это если там готовят политологов. Если же готовят дипломатов, тогда "факультет международных отношений".

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

OK, this time most of it should be right:  _Меня зовут Юрий, и я бразилец. Мне девятнадцать лет, и я студент.  Я живу в Ноттингемe. Мой родители живут в Дареме.  Моя мама - шеф-повар, а папа - экономист. Он работает в Лондоне. Я учусь на факультете политологии в университете Ноттингема . Я живу на втором этаже нового и современного общежития, недалеко от центра города . Я живу в большой квартире, но моя комната маленькая. У меня много постеров на стенах, а на столе у меня - компьютер и много книг. в свободное время я люблю слушать музыку, читать, смотреть телевизор и играть на  компютерe. Я не люблю учиться, сдавать экзамены и перенапрягаться.  
С понедельника по пятницу я обычно встаю рано и иду в университет. Примерно в четыре часа я возвращаюсь домой и готовлю себе обед. Я вообще-то ем самую разную еду, но предпочитаю итальянскую кухню. Потом я отдыхаю. По выходным мы с друзьями ходим в бар. Я предпочитаю текилу или водку.  
Вчера я в основном занимался._

----------


## Оля

> С понедельника по пятницу я обычно встаю рано

 I wouldn't say "с понедельника по пятницу" in a sentence like this. "В будние дни" is much better.

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

[quote=Оля] 

> С понедельника по пятницу я обычно встаю рано

 I wouldn't say "с понедельника по пятницу" in a sentence like this. "В будние дни" is much better.[/quote:3vypkj5k] 
What does it mean? On weekdays? The reason I would prefer to keep in Mondays and Fridays is because the question asks specifically to give my weekly routine mentioning days, hours and so on. 
Is the rest right?

----------


## Оля

> What does it mean? On weekdays?

 Yes. "Будни", or "будние дни" means Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and Friday.   

> The reason I would prefer to keep in Mondays and Fridays is because the question asks specifically to give my weekly routine mentioning days, hours and so on.

 Well, write then "On Mondays I drink tequila and study politics, on Tuesdays I drink vodka and learn Russian, on Wednesdays I drink milk and relax..." and so on. "С понедельника по пятницу я встаю рано" sounds bad to me, I don't think someone could say that in an everyday speech.
"Магазин работает с понедельника по пятницу" is ok.   

> Is the rest right?

 Yes, I think my text is right.   ::

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

> Well, write then "On Mondays I drink tequila and study politics, on Tuesdays I drink vodka and learn Russian, on Wednesdays I drink milk and relax..." and so on. "

 Hahaha.... I could have fun tomorrow writting that in my exam.    

> Is the rest right?Yes, I think my text is right.

   ::

----------


## Оля

> Мои родители живут в Дареме

 I missed this mistake.

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

OK, these are the variations of the main exam question:  
Can someone please check if I have got it right: 
1) Describe your life as a student - Answered and already pretty confident about it. 
2) Writte a letter to an acquaintance introducing yourself and describing your life as a student. Ask questions to get similar information - Basically same as above + greetings and questions asked. 
Start with Дорогая ''Светлана''/''Света'', 
Have standard text + А ты, где ты живешь? (And you, where do you live? - Or simply А ты - would that be correct?) 
ты говоришь по-англиский? (Do you speak english?) 
How do you say ''What do you like to do in your spare time?'' 
что ты любишь (verb) в свободное время? - Probably not right. 
And end with До звидания/целую тебя, 
Юрий 
3) Writte a short passage describing your best friend - Same as first question but instead of 'me' it is 'him'. 
(мой) лучший друг зовет ''Даниэл'' (Daniel). Он бразилец. Oн девятнадцать лет, и oн студент.  Oн живeт в Ноттингемe. Его родители живут в Дареме.  Его мама - шеф-повар, а папа - экономист. Он работает в Лондоне.  Oн учусь (how do you conjugate this?) на факультете политологии в университете Ноттингема . Oн живeт на втором этаже нового и современного общежития, недалеко от центра города . Oн живeт в большой квартире, но eго комната маленькая. У тебя много постеров на стенах, а на столе у тебя - компьютер и много книг. в свободное время oн  любит слушать музыку, читать, смотреть телевизор и играть на  компютерe. oн не любит учиться, сдавать экзамены и перенапрягаться. 
OK, im sure a lot of that is wrong, but forgive me  ::

----------


## Оля

> Or simply А ты? - would that be correct?) yes 
> ты говоришь по-английски____? (Do you speak english?) 
> How do you say ''What do you like to do in your spare time?'' Что ты любишь делать в свободное время? 
> что ты любишь (verb) в свободное время? - Probably not right. 
> And end with До свидания/целую тебя, 
> Юрий 
> 3) Writte a short passage describing your best friend - Same as first question but instead of 'me' it is 'him'.  Моего лучшего друга зовут _Дэниэл_ (why quotation marks??). Он бразилец. Ему девятнадцать лет, и oн студент.  Oн живeт в Ноттингемe. Его родители живут в Дареме.  Его мама - шеф-повар, а папа - экономист. Он работает в Лондоне.  Oн учится (how do you conjugate this?) на факультете политологии в университете Ноттингема . Oн живeт на втором этаже нового и современного общежития, недалеко от центра города . Oн живeт в большой квартире, но eго комната маленькая. У него много постеров на стенах, а на столе у него - компьютер и много книг. В свободное время oн  любит слушать музыку, читать, смотреть телевизор и играть на  компютерe. Он не любит учиться, сдавать экзамены и перенапрягаться.

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

делать! That is the word I was looking for. 
The quotation marks was out of context, just to underline that it was a name, and a non-russian one. I would obviously not include it in the written exam. 
Thank you so much Оля. I will be sure to mention you tomorrow in my exam and how you helped me in my revision. If I fail I will mention it was all your fault hahaha  ::

----------


## Оля

> The quotation marks was out of context, just to underline that it was a name, and a non-russian one.

 It's obvious from the context that Дэниэл is a name. If a name is not Russian, doesn't mean we should around it with quotation marks which looks extremely strange. And, finally, we Russians know very well many of non-russian names and they look very habitual to us. 
Good luck tomorrow  ::

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

> It's obvious from the context that Дэниэл is a name. If a name is not Russian, doesn't mean we should around it with quotation marks which looks extremely strange. And, finally, we Russians know very well many of non-russian names and they look very habitual to us.

 lol I wasn't insinuating you can't recognise it was a name, its just that I usually get the names wrong in their 'russian' form and so quoted it so you could be aware of my mistake (which inevitably I had got wrong). 
Plus, quotation marks are quite frequent in habitual/coloquial/informal english, so get used to them. Just don't take them too gramatically  ::     

> Good luck tomorrow

 Thanks. 
Best Wishes,
Yuri

----------


## Rtyom

> Plus, quotation marks are quite frequent in habitual/coloquial/informal english, so get used to them. Just don't take them too gramatically

 LOL   ::   Indeed.  ::  
Lood guck.

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

> Originally Posted by Chancellor Kremlin  
> Plus, quotation marks are quite frequent in habitual/coloquial/informal english, so get used to them. Just don't take them too gramatically     LOL    Indeed.  
> Lood guck.

 Lood Guck? Lol...  
Thanks   ::

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

In post-soviet Russia, exam takes *YOU!* 
Exam in an hour,  *Ура! Победа !!!*  ::   
Bring it on!!!

----------


## Rtyom

Tell me when I have to uncross my fingers, they're already numb!   ::   ::

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

Well, I think I did exceedingly well. Lets wait and see for the results in two weeks time. 
The comprehensiont text was twice as large as usual, but I nailed the case ending/plural questions and the ''Describe your life as a student'' one. 
Although I now suspect the examiner will think me an alcoholic haha, Оля
 will know what I mean lol   ::  
EDIT: Two WEEKS time, not days.

----------


## Оля

> Plus, quotation marks are quite frequent in habitual/coloquial/informal english, so get used to them. Just don't take them too gramatically

 I only wanted to underline that _in Russian_ such using of quotation marks looks VERY strange. We never use them like that.

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

> I only wanted to underline...

 You could have used '' ''  ::

----------


## TATY

[quote=Оля] 

> Plus, quotation marks are quite frequent in habitual/coloquial/informal english, so get used to them. Just don't take them too gramatically

 I only wanted to underline that _in Russian_ such using of quotation marks looks VERY strange. We never use them like that.[/quote:s9mpfa4f] 
"to underline" in English usually only literally means 'подчеркнуть' as in 'to draw a line under something.' i.e. to underline. 
Although the way you used it is possible, it sounds a little odd, it's better to say "to emphasise" / "to highlight".

----------


## Diman

> Although the way you used it is possible, it sounds a little odd, it's better to say "to emphasise" / "to highlight".

 "Stress" may be also good. 
What I want to stress is that the Russian athletes performed excellently during the Games

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  Although the way you used it is possible, it sounds a little odd, it's better to say "to emphasise" / "to highlight".   "Stress" may be also good. 
> What I want to stress is that the Russian athletes performed excellently during the Games

 Yes, forgot about that one.

----------


## PhrygianFire

How you say "I think I'll take a nap" in russian?

----------


## Rtyom

> How you say "I think I'll take a nap" in russian?

 «Пожалуй, вздремну».

----------


## PhrygianFire

How about "what's going on around here?"?

----------


## Lampada

> How about "what's going on around here?"?

 _Что здесь происходит?_

----------


## PhrygianFire

Thanks! 
When someone sleeps, in english is used "Zzzzz" as a kind a "sleeping soundeffect", snoring or something. How is it (or something with similiar meaning) in russian? Probably not Ззззз?

----------


## Rtyom

> Thanks! 
> When someone sleeps, in english is used "Zzzzz" as a kind a "sleeping soundeffect", snoring or something. How is it (or something with similiar meaning) in russian? Probably not Ззззз?

 Actually, no. All I can think of is when somebody snores while sleeping he gives out "хр-р-р" (храпит).

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

On a different note,  I'VE PASSED !!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Hehe, I managed to increase my average by 26%, which isn't bad.  
A great big thanks for all here that helped me through it, for your patience, guidence and generosity!   ::   
Now I can learn non exam related things, like swear words lol. Got any good ones?

----------


## Оля

CONGRATS, ЮРА!!!!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Man, I was sure you'd pass. Congo rats, man!  ::

----------


## Chancellor Kremlin

Thanks to all of you. 
Now I get to spend the a year in China as part of my course. Its a shame Russia wasn't on the list, it would have been my first choice. At some point in my life I would like to spend some time there.

----------

